# Stacked Rides Feature screwing Drivers out of Surge Prices?



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't know if anyone else has had this issue, BUT, the new feature of having a ping/request come in while still in driving mode with current pax has screwed me out of surge fares 4 times now.

The requests under this format *are not reflecting the surges that are in place.*

I quit accepting these in surge areas for this reason.

Stick it again Uber. Just a warning to other drivers.

I have two phones, so can observe what's going on with surge. Drivers who can't end fare and then observe if there is surge may (more than likely) be getting hosed.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

In concept it's a nice idea to get the next ride while still on a ride. It keeps the driver working without down time and gives better service to the pax since a car further away won't have to come from further away.

The question I'd have for you is are you sure it was a surge at the time of the request? If it happened once, I'd understand.

I was in a surge area recently as was the customer. I wasn't on a trip. I didn't get surge pricing. I cancelled the trip after accepting since I didn't get what was promised. Turned off Uber and drove for Lyft for the next three hours.

I think Uber doesn't want to run up the bills of some of their customers who spend a lot with Uber. I'm guessing they don't want them to go to Lyft or Side Car. Drivers keep coming for that promised big money that they never get. There's an endless supply of drivers.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

thethrills said:


> In concept it's a nice idea to get the next ride while still on a ride. It keeps the driver working without down time and gives better service to the pax since a car further away won't have to come from further away.
> 
> The question I'd have for you is are you sure it was a surge at the time of the request? If it happened once, I'd understand.
> 
> ...


I agree, I know for a fact that steady uber customer always get a break on surge pricing. I guess uber thinks it's good business to keep their best customers happy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

thethrills said:


> In concept it's a nice idea to get the next ride while still on a ride. It keeps the driver working without down time and gives better service to the pax since a car further away won't have to come from further away.
> 
> The question I'd have for you is are you sure it was a surge at the time of the request? If it happened once, I'd understand.
> 
> ...


I posted the observation because I wanted to see if it was just me or if it was happening to other drivers. * Sounds like that was also the case for you.*

Confirmations from other drivers appreciated.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Stacked Rides Feature screwing Drivers out of Surge Prices?
*Or conversely:*
Is surge pricing being applied on a stacked ride requests from surge zones?


----------



## Dhaval Panara (Sep 24, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know if anyone else has had this issue, BUT, the new feature of having a ping/request come in while still in driving mode with current pax has screwed me out of surge fares 4 times now.
> 
> The requests under this format *are not reflecting the surges that are in place.*
> 
> ...


Yes I have had this last Friday and Saturday. I was waiting for the 2.00 PM Surge which is usually around 2.5 around Hollywood and it was around 1.30 am and I got a Ping. I took that as usually they are small bar hopping rides (I thought that I would do a couple of short rides till 2.10 AM) I ended a taking a couple of Bar Hoping Rides and towards 2.00 AM I started getting Stacked Pins but all were 1.3 to 1.5 Surge. I ended with max surge ping of 1.5 and I usually take atleast 2 2.0 and above surges. I learnt my lesson no stacked Pings after 1.30 PM.


----------



## Landern (Nov 20, 2015)

my first request while on a trip was a 1.9 so I'm not sure what was happening with you.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Stacked rides just remove the pent up demand, therefore, deflating the potential surge.

Dont do stacked rides, esp @ these rates


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Landern said:


> my first request while on a trip was a 1.9 so I'm not sure what was happening with you.


That's why I asked.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

what if surge pricing is being charged to client who is requesting the ride but not to the driver who is accepting the follow up pickup???

they do this in pool where they charge a little extra to client but driver doesnt see his cut.

its uber so i would not be suprised.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

toi ...wait, WHAT????

SMDH. its getting worse


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

Many times I have been about to drop off a surge fare and got the follow-on request with a surge multiplier. This is Seattle, on Android. YMMV.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

not true. got a stacked ride during the snow on Wednesday and it was at 2.0x surge. The surge map takes time to update so it is not always accurate for current surge


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Stacked Rides Feature screwing Drivers out of Surge Prices?
> *Or conversely:*
> Is surge pricing being applied on a stacked ride requests from surge zones?


In my case, YES. Dont forget, they arent really "stacked rides". Saying that means to me you have 2 rides at the same time, but remember the 2nd request only comes near the end of your ride. So if you pick up a pax with a surge and drive, unless you go a short distance, clearly by the time you get to the destination , that area may not be surging. You cant check on driver app because you're on trip but if you can of course check rider app to see.

But again, theres been plenty of times ive had surge, and that request near the end was a surge too. (if it wasnt, i'd just reject). Same with pool surges, plently times i get a surge pool(only type of pools i accept) and the matched rider later often is at an even higher surge. If not surge on matched, i again reject


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, I just wanted to resurrect this thread. This has been an issue of late around here.

I'm noticing that in a stacked ping, that REMOVES my opportunity to see whether the 2nd request is an optimal one.

In other words
- I'm driving a pax
- Stacked ping comes in...but - I can't dissect where the best surge currently is (using the rider app), because my eyes are on the road.

I'm on the fence.

I'm thinking...if it's near the end of the first ride, I should take it and dissect surge at end. I can always ACRO if the stacked ride sucks compared to other stuff out there.

Either way...getting those damned stacked pings are annoying because they remove my ability to make an informed choice.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Who told you that you have the right to an informed choice. Do as you are told, no need to think. Uber has spoken.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> That's why I asked.


My first stacked ping was a 2.3x on top of a 2x.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I posted the observation because I wanted to see if it was just me or if it was happening to other drivers. * Sounds like that was also the case for you.*
> 
> Confirmations from other drivers appreciated.


I've received stacked pings on multiple occasions showing a surge price.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

I hate the stacked ride feature because sometimes the PAX will ask for a quick stop or needs time to get his/her arse out of my car and it's too long to reasonably accept a stacked ride. Uber being uber, does not account for that. Highly annoying!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Just ignore the request.I'm not going to drive the way uber want me to


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

I wait until the first ride is over. Then I look at the next and if no surge, cancel.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

I drove this weekend and my phone wouldn't tell me if the ride was surge until after I dropped the pax off and looked at recent rides. Anyone else having this problem?

I won't accept a stacked ride because I generally won't know if the area is surging and I do my best to only take surge rides. The majority of the time on the road is on lyft because of the tips and lyfts guarantee. I put less miles on my car for the same amount of money.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Stacked surge requests show the surge multiplier, if ther is one.

This morning I had 2.0x into a 1.3x into a 1.8x to the airport.


----------

